# Farbtemperatur



## ralfoview (5. November 2003)

Hi opticologen, scopitones + astrologen

ich hab ein lustiges phänomen:

WAS?

ein film (tageslicht)
ein licht (kunstlicht)
ein raum
ein ralf...
und 72 fotos

ok:

=> die bilder müssen einen durchgängigen farbstich haben (rot), war damals schon klar.

aber  sowohl grüne (mehrheitlich) als auch rote Bilder sind bei den abzügen ohne sinnzusammenhang bunt gemixt. 

HÄ?

ich arbeite gerade mit dem diascanner von minolta dual scan2 und bei anderen filmen ist es durchgänig  schlichtweg NORMAL (ich habe verschiedene test mit dem scanner gemacht - optisch/farblich einwandfrei) und es treten keine farbtemperatursprünge auf.... nur bei diesen filmen (selbe sorte, selbes kaufdatum, ich habe die gleichen filme früher auch verwendet und es gab keine FT-sprünge!...) und immer bei denselben bildern

WIE?

wetter? wolken, filme, schwankt die FT bei kunstlichtlampen (1kw's)?

any hints, erfahrungen?

oder gar des rätsels lösung?

lg+danke!

ralf


----------



## ralfoview (5. November 2003)

das 2te bild


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

wenn du unter ein und dem selben Licht fotografiert hast, wo auch nicht viel sonnenlicht von aussen einfällt dürfte sich nichts ändern !

evtl. kein Fachlabor ? So das die Bilder einfach durch deren automatische Korrektur gelaufen sind und somit einige Bilder verfälscht wurden...

evtl. auch falsche automatik beim dual scan 2 ?


----------



## ralfoview (6. November 2003)

Ich habs

die fotos sind so meisterlich falsch aber auch logisch, daß sie im jedem lehrbuch für fotografie erscheinen müßten ;-)

zur farbtemperatur:

das richtige foto muß bei bewölktem himmel aufgenommen worden sein: draußen aus dem fenster ist es normal - kühl (tageslicht, tageslicht film), innen rot (kunstlicht).
 prima, denn die stimmung im innenraum sollte über die farbtemperatur wärmer und wohliger sein.

das andere foto ist sehr grünstichig, weil: draußen keine wolke vor der sonne, also strahlt extrem viel tageslicht mit einer blauen farbtemperatur in den raum und vermischt sich mit der roten farbtemperatur von kunstlicht. 

also:   rot + blau = na?

ekelhaft grün. wie bei neonröhren halt.

ähm - oder mach ich da nen denkfehler?

ralfoview



ps: über die links am anfang des forums stößt man auf eine homepage mit einer wunderbar-kleinen-unkomplizierten tabelle mit den farbtemperaturen.


----------



## Vitalis (6. November 2003)

Junge.. war das ein Rätsel für uns oder wie? Ich versteh nicht viel mehr als Bahnhof, wenn ich deine Texte lese..  Irgendwie alles ein wenig durcheinander.

Benutze bitte auch Groß/Klein-Schreibung und schau Dir unsere Netiquette. Danke 

Vitalis


----------

